# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #11126, Ηλιούπολη

## GSF

hello, είπα και εγω να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα.... προς το παρόν οχι απλά χαμένος είμαι αλλα ζαλίστηκα με τα 81720371 posts/sites που εξηγούν τι και πώς (χωρίς συγκεκριμένο συμπέρασμα)... θα το βρώ όμως που θα πάει.. απο ότι είδα στο wind έχω 2-3 κοντά μου... οπότε μάλλον δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα!
δώστε τα φώτα σας ρε γείτονες..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Είσαι μεταξύ του κόμβου του sfak (#3312) και του Valis (#6519), μόλις 111 μ. μακριά από τον τελευταίο.
Οπότε λογικά δεν θα δυσκολευθείς να συνδεθείς. Επικοινώνησε με Valis ή / και dsfak.

----------


## Valis

Καλώς το γειτονόπουλο!!! Για στείλε ένα pm να τα πούμε!

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## GSF

ο Valis με βοήθησε αρκετά χτές να καταλάβω πως περίπου δουλεύει το σύστημα και τον ευχαριστώ!!  ::   ::  βασικά δεν μου είχε ανοίξει ολόκληρο το plugmein.pdf και δεν είχα φτάσει ποτέ στις τελευταίες σελίδες!! τώρα το είδα ολόκληρο  ::  αλλα έτσι και αλλιώς ο χρήστος μου τα εξήγησε τέλεια..
Αυτό που σκεφτόμουν τώρα είναι οτι... εφόσον πείσω τους γείτονες οτι επιτρέπεται να βάλω κεραία κτλπ στην ταράτσα.. πως θα τους πείσω για να περνάει καλώδιο απο τον 2ο όροφο μέχρι πάνω...?? εεεε??  ::   ::  νομίζω οτι την πατήσαμε..  ::

----------


## greekalaxan

νομιζω πως δεν ειναι κατι το δυσκολο...τελικα ετοιμαζεις backbone με valis η θα πας σαν client???Εγω παντως θα προτεινα ταρατσοpc και backbone....στο σημειο που εισαι μπορει και να βλεπομαστε **wind 9857** οποτε τι λες για ενα backbone με valis και ενα με εμενα......θα γινεις κατευθειαν κομβος.

----------


## eufonia

Τα αποτελέσματα του scan από την ταράτσα του Γιώργου. Η οπτική στην περιοχή γενικότερα, είναι ιδιαίτερα περιορισμένη, όπως μου είχε περιγράψει και παλιότερα ο Χρήστος (Valis) και οι δυνατότητες για μακρυνά εξωτερικά links μάλλον ελάχιστες.

Οπότε, πιστεύω, καλό θα ήταν να αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν κοντινά links, με σχεδιασμό, μήπως κάποια στιγμή βρεθεί ένας ενδιάμεσος προς γειτονική περιοχή.

Ο Γιώργος ενδιαφέρεται να στήσει bb, από ότι μου είπε και ο ίδιος. Ελπίζω να είναι αύριο στο meeting, ώστε να τα πούμε από κοντά.

Συνοπτικά τα αποτελέσματα του scan:

----------


## GSF

εννοείται οτι θα έρθω ... πάντως απο ότι είδα στο διάγραμμα μεγαλύτερο σήμα έχω με τον SFAK παρα με τον valis που είναι δίπλα μου.... strange? τεσπα.... tomorrow θα τα λύσουμε όλα... greekalaxan αν βλεπόμαστε θα κάνω πάρτυ...  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

> εννοείται οτι θα έρθω ... πάντως απο ότι είδα στο διάγραμμα μεγαλύτερο σήμα έχω με τον SFAK παρα με τον valis που είναι δίπλα μου.... strange? τεσπα.... tomorrow θα τα λύσουμε όλα... greekalaxan αν βλεπόμαστε θα κάνω πάρτυ...


Το σήμα δεν λέει και πολλά, θα σου εξηγήσω αύριο.  ::

----------


## ice

βλεπω οτι Ηλιουπολη μπαινει δυναμικα στο AWMN 

Μπραβο παιδες

----------


## eufonia

> βλεπω οτι Ηλιουπολη μπαινει δυναμικα στο AWMN


Σε περιμένουμε στο meeting, αν βλέπεις upliftingman και tolishawk, να σε συμπεριλάβουμε στο σχεδιασμό του olsr confederation. 

Θα τα πούμε από κοντά ελπίζω, στις 5μμ.  ::

----------


## GSF

> νομιζω πως δεν ειναι κατι το δυσκολο...τελικα ετοιμαζεις backbone με valis η θα πας σαν client???Εγω παντως θα προτεινα ταρατσοpc και backbone....στο σημειο που εισαι μπορει και να βλεπομαστε **wind 9857** οποτε τι λες για ενα backbone με valis και ενα με εμενα......θα γινεις κατευθειαν κομβος.

----------


## costas43gr

Βλεπω πιασατε τον Θαναση #1124 με ενα interface που ψαχνει (Digenis-1124-scan), αν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον στειλτε του κανα μυνημα.

----------


## greekalaxan

φιλαρακι οπως σου ειπα και στο meeting εαν βλεπομαστε θα κανουμε και οι 2 παρτακι!!!!!κανε πρωτα το link με vali που ειστε και διπλα και εγω κανω με dsfak kai εσενα!!!!ΠΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΒΟΡΙΑ????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GSF

λοιπόν εξαφανίστηκα λίγο αυτόν τον καιρό αλλα και πάλι εδώ .... ποιος θα μου προτείνει/θυμίσει απο που θα προμηθευτώ εξοπλισμό....?? (ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί,πιάτο,feeder,καλώδια,κάρτα wireless,μικρος ιστός) επίσης μετά απο κάποιες συζητήσεις που έγιναν σκέφτομαι να στήσω τον εξοπλισμό πάνω στον ηλιακό για να μην έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν... αφου εκεί που σκεφτόμασταν αρχικά το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο!! αλλα και αυτό θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες...ας πάρω λοιπόν τα πιάτα κτλ κ βλέπουμε!!  :: 

υ.γ Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## eufonia

Τελικά θα ξεκινήσεις ως client ή θα στήσεις bb? Για να προτείνουμε και τον ανάλογο εξοπλισμό.  ::

----------


## GSF

για bb φυσικά!! νόμιζα οτι είχες φύγει για στρατό δεν σε πήρε το μάτι μου  ::   ::  
ας πάρω τον εξοπλισμό πρώτα γιατι και πριν ενα μήνα είχα τα λεφτά και τα έφαγα... ήταν οι μέρες τέτοιες βέβαια  ::  
τι λές Πάνο που το έχεις δεί κιόλας πάνω στον ηλιακό θα γίνεται?? αλλιώς βάζουμε έναν ιστο κάθετα γιατι εκεί που λέγαμε το κόβω λίγο δύσκολο (εκτώς και αν συμφωνήσει αυτος που μένει εκει) γιατι που το ξανακοίταξα είναι σχεδόν μέσα στο σπίτι του  ::

----------


## GSF

Σήμερα προμηθεύτηκα και τα Feedεράκια..... σε λίγο θα πάω και για το κουτι......... άντε σιγα σιγά.... αράχνες θα βγάλουν τα post μέχρι να σηκωθεί  ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

Έχω και τα δύο 80άρια πιατάκια σου  ::

----------


## GSF

άντε λέω για να τα εγκαινιάσουμε μόλις στηθεί και ο ιστός να βάλουμε μια pizza fun μέσα στο καθένα την μεγάλη μεγάλη... πρέπει να χωράει.... τι λές??  ::   ::

----------


## GSF

σήμερα παρέλαβα και το κουτάκι.... όποιος έχει την εμπειρία και ψήνεται για παιχνίδια πάνω του ας μου πεί τι θα χρειαστούμε και ας έρθει κάποια στιγμή να το φτιάξουμε μαζί.....

----------


## GSF

η όρεξη θα σας φάει... χαχα... τεσπα .... αργά και σταθερά... κατα το πάσχα θα ψήνουμε το αρνάκι παρέα μέσα σε κάποιον game server.... ετοιμαστείτε

p.s οποιος δεν έχει τι να κάνει η όντως ενδιαφέρεται να βοηθήσει τον καινούριο και αγαπητό awmniti (εμένα) ας μου στείλει... θέλω help με τον ιστό.. τουλάχιστον

----------


## Valis

> η όρεξη θα σας φάει... χαχα... τεσπα .... αργά και σταθερά... κατα το πάσχα θα ψήνουμε το αρνάκι παρέα μέσα σε κάποιον game server.... ετοιμαστείτε
> 
> p.s οποιος δεν έχει τι να κάνει η όντως ενδιαφέρεται να βοηθήσει τον καινούριο και αγαπητό awmniti (εμένα) ας μου στείλει... θέλω help με τον ιστό.. τουλάχιστον



Ελα εγώ εδώ! Τι θέλεις να κάνουμε; Βγές στο μπαλκόνι και πες μου  ::

----------


## GSF

καλώς τον!! είσαι τώρα εκεί?? βασικά φεύγω για δουλειά πάλι.... οπότε και να κατέβω 10 λεπτά θα με δείς... θέλω να τελειώνουμε με το δικό μου pc έστω ωστε να μπορώ να βοηθήσω μετά και τον φίλο μου με τα δικά του στην αργυρούπολη.... έχω πάρει hagerοκουτο (θα μου το φτιάξει o greekalaxan μάλλον) feeders (για 2 λινκ), πιάτα και καλώδια πρέπει να έχει ο eufonia (αν δεν τα πέταξε  ::   ::  ), να αρχίσω να βάλω και τον ιστό (αν βρω απο πού και πώς)... και θα είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος.... τελικά θα το βγάλουμε μαζι το ένα λινκ?? το άλλο λέω να δοκιμάσω με greekalaxan.....

----------


## greekalaxan

Το κουτακι θα στον φτιαξω εγω,δεν ειναι και πολυ δουλεια ετσι και αλλιως,αλλα πρεπει να καταληξεις σε τι μητρικη θα βαλεις,αλλα και ενα τροφοδοτικο για να γινει καλη δουλεια!!!....Θα πω και στον σταυρο να βαλουμε ενα χερακι με τον ιστο και το ταρατσοpc ,οποτε και με ενα ντου το σαββατο να εισαι μεσα.o valis φιλε ειναι ενα τρομερα φιλοτιμο παλικαρι με τρομερες γνωσεις φιλε οποτε ενα λινκ μαζι του επιβαλεται!!!Ασε που νιωθω και τυψεις που το λινκ που προσπαθησα μαζι του δεν βγαινει,οποτε θα βγει απο εσενα!!!
το λινκ με εμενα εαν με βλεπεις ειναι τελειωμενη υποθεση και ξερεις γιατι φιλε???Οταν ημουν και εγω στην θεση σου,και εψαχνα καποιος να με βοηθησει,μονο ο alasondro,o valis ,o pessor και ο dsfak εκαναν το κοπο να με βοηθησουν...Δυστηχως μονο με τον dsak ειχαμε οπτικη οποτε και καναμε λινκ .Σε ολους τους αλλους που εστειλα pm,νεκρικη σιωπη η και υπεκφυγες...επειτα γνωρισα και αλλα παιδια οπως ο πανος(eyfonia),αλλο ενα γαμ@ τα παιδια φιλε,και καταλαβα οτι κατι μπορει να γινει...Το 1ο μου λινκ ομως το εκανα με τον σταυρο,ασυνδετος και αυτος φιλε....Δεν προκειται να δωσω το λινκ μου αλλου ,εκτος εαν δεν βλεπομαστε,ειναι θεμα αξιοπρεπειας πια.Και οπως ειπε ενας πολυ φιλος...((μην παιζεις με την καυλα του αλλου,αφου ουτε εσενα σου αρεσει να παιζουν με την δικη σου)).Θα μιλησουμε.....


***και οι ασυνδετοι εχουν ψυχη****

----------


## GSF

::   ::  όποτε έχεις χρόνο στείλε pm λοιπόν.. και εσύ χρήστο.. !! αν κ δουλεύω τελευταία συνέχεια κάπως θα βρούμε να τα βολέψουμε.. διάβαζα ένα guide του vigor για το κουτι που απο ότι κατάλαβα μπορείς να βάζεις/βγάζεις έυκολα την μητρική.. με ενδιαφέρει γιατι προς το παρόν είμαι με ενα Pentium 2 για ταράτσα και φυσικά δεν θα καταφέρω κ πολλά... βέβαια σε ένα μήνα θα το έχω μετατρέψει σε ολοκαίνουριο pentium 4... εκτώς και αν ανεβάσω πάνω το δικό μου τωρινό, amd 64ari 3200+ ... θα δείξει. φεύγω πάλι για δουλειά, kisses  ::

----------


## GSF

> Σήμερα προμηθεύτηκα και τα Feedεράκια..... σε λίγο θα πάω και για το κουτι......... άντε σιγα σιγά.... αράχνες θα βγάλουν τα post μέχρι να σηκωθεί


/me ξεσκονίζει τα ποστ...  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

Τα μάζεψες όλα; Τα έβαλες πάνω;

Σήμερα απόγευμα ή άυριο μπορώ να περάσω να το βάλουμε αν θέλεις. Βγες στο μπαλκόνι και πες μου  ::

----------


## GSF

δυστυχώς με έχουν γαμ$$$ει στην καφετέρια που δουλεύω!! σήμερα μόνο μετα τις 9 το βράδυ και αύριο/μεθαύριο μόνο πρωί (μέχρι 3:30) είμαι ελεύθερος... πρωινά είμαι συνήθως ελεύθερος βέβαια..
δεν έχω τελειώσει το "μάζεμα" .. μου λείπει ο ιστός και το κόψιμο/στήσιμο του κουτιού.. απλά θέλω να κάνω κατι που να είναι σταθερό/ασφαλές και να μην κάνω τον σταυρό μου κάθε φορά που φυσάει η βρέχει... θα σε κρατήσω ενήμερο τις επόμενες μέρες να βρεθούμε σύντομα να το τελειώνουμε  ::

----------


## eufonia

Γιώργο, θα μπορέσεις να έρθεις στο meeting το Σάββατο? Αν μπορείς, ειδοποίησε και dias, greekalaxan (το κινητό μου το... "εκτέλεσα" και έχω χάσει όλα μου τα τηλ).

Θα προτείνω το Σάββατο, να κανονίσουμε μια μέρα μέσα στην Μ. Εβδομάδα για να γίνουν γενικές ταρατσοεπιδρομές σε όλη την Ηλιούπολη, να σενιάρουμε λίγο την κατάσταση που έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει, είτε λόγω υποχρεώσεων, είτε λόγω αδιαφορίας, είτε λόγω φόβου/άρνησης/δεν ξέρω και γω τι στο να αναλάβει ο καθένας κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες.

Με τον ιστό / πύργο έχεις κάνει κάτι ? Αν μπορείς να το κυνηγήσεις λίγο, αν ξεκινήσεις από κάτι που να το έχεις έτοιμο, όλα τα άλλα (ταρατσόκουτο / links ) θα έρθουνε πολύ πιο εύκολα.  ::

----------


## GSF

> Γιώργο, θα μπορέσεις να έρθεις στο meeting το Σάββατο? Αν μπορείς, ειδοποίησε και dias, greekalaxan (το κινητό μου το... "εκτέλεσα" και έχω χάσει όλα μου τα τηλ).
> 
> Θα προτείνω το Σάββατο, να κανονίσουμε μια μέρα μέσα στην Μ. Εβδομάδα για να γίνουν γενικές ταρατσοεπιδρομές σε όλη την Ηλιούπολη, να σενιάρουμε λίγο την κατάσταση που έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει, είτε λόγω υποχρεώσεων, είτε λόγω αδιαφορίας, είτε λόγω φόβου/άρνησης/δεν ξέρω και γω τι στο να αναλάβει ο καθένας κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες.
> 
> Με τον ιστό / πύργο έχεις κάνει κάτι ? Αν μπορείς να το κυνηγήσεις λίγο, αν ξεκινήσεις από κάτι που να το έχεις έτοιμο, όλα τα άλλα (ταρατσόκουτο / links ) θα έρθουνε πολύ πιο εύκολα.


ρε συ πάνο εγώ να κάνω ότι θέλετε αλλα αρκεί να ξέρω οτι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει... να πάω σε ένα μαγαζί να αγοράσω έναν 4-6μετρο σωλήνα κτλ αλλα καλό θα είναι να ξέρω ακριβώς τι και πώς να ζητήσω...κάποιος απο εσάς θα μπορέσει λόγω εμπειρίας να κάνει καλύτερα την εκτίμηση.. 
αν μπορέσουμε μέσα στην βδομάδα να λύσουμε την κατάσταση εγώ ευχαρίστως να κάνω ότι περνάει απτο χέρι μου  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> ρε συ πάνο εγώ να κάνω ότι θέλετε αλλα αρκεί να ξέρω οτι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει... να πάω σε ένα μαγαζί να αγοράσω έναν 4-6μετρο σωλήνα κτλ αλλα καλό θα είναι να ξέρω ακριβώς τι και πώς να ζητήσω...κάποιος απο εσάς θα μπορέσει λόγω εμπειρίας να κάνει καλύτερα την εκτίμηση.. 
> αν μπορέσουμε μέσα στην βδομάδα να λύσουμε την κατάσταση εγώ ευχαρίστως να κάνω ότι περνάει απτο χέρι μου


To τι και πώς και πού είναι εύκολο, εσύ έχεις αμάξι να μεταφέρεις τον ιστό; 
Εγώ μέσα πάντως. Από Τρίτη και μετά θα μπορέσω και πρωί.

----------


## GSF

έχω αμάξι αλλα ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να το δέσουμε πάνω (το λυπάμαι λίγο  ::   ::  )

----------


## PIT

> έχω αμάξι αλλα ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να το δέσουμε πάνω (το λυπάμαι λίγο   )


Με το τουτου ειναι λιγο επιφοβο (μην χτυπησεις κανενα). Αν το κανεις προσεχε, και αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλος και εξεχει πολυ, μπορει να σε γραψει και η αστυνομια νομιζω.

Εγω παντως τον 4μετρο τον κουβαλησα με τα χερια!!

----------


## GSF

καλα έχω κουβαλήσει και καναπέ αλλα με το παλιό  ::   ::  .. άσε που αν ήταν να χτυπήσω κάποιον θα το είχα κάνει καιρό τώρα (p.s αυτός που μπαίνει στην αθηνοδώρου με χειρόφρενα εγώ είμαι  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

thanks for the tips anyway.........

το meeting πότε είναι ρε παίδες??

----------


## eufonia

Δες εδώ.  ::  

Προσωπικά τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι πηγμένος γιατί πρέπει να κάνω τις τελικές διορθώσεις στην διπλωματική μου και να την παραδώσω... αλλά αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, στείλε ένα pm.

----------


## GSF

> Δες εδώ.  
> 
> Προσωπικά τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι πηγμένος γιατί πρέπει να κάνω τις τελικές διορθώσεις στην διπλωματική μου και να την παραδώσω... αλλά αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, στείλε ένα pm.


don't worry κάτσε διάβασε να τελειώνεις εσυ.... ετσ κ αλλιώς θα βρώ να πρίξω και κάναν άλλον (βλέπε χρήστο) !!  ::   ::

----------


## GSF

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## GSF

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GSF

hello... ερχονται δύσκολες μέρες (χειμώνας) και είπα να ετοιμάσω το ταρατσοpc μου κ ότι άλλο λείπει... (ιστός αντιρίδες κτλ..)  ::   ::  
ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος να βοηθήσει να τα τελειώνω στις επόμενες μέρες?? θα ήμουν ευγνώμων  ::   ::

----------


## GSF

hello κ πάλι..... αποφάσισα οτι ένα ποστ την ημέρα ίσως να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση (μπορεί και επίσης να με κάνει απο μαρίδα --> γαρίδα)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GSF

Καλημέρα.... τελικά κατάφερα να βάλω και ελληνικά στο gutsy.... επιτέλους μια έκδοση linux που ειναι ακόμα πιο απλή και πιο εύχρηστη απο τα windows.... 
ααααα..... και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα... όποιος μπορέσει στις επόμενες μέρες να με βοηθήσει καθόλου με το ταρατσοpc και τον ιστό ας μου στείλει ένα pm.... ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## GSF

γειά σας και πάλι... είπα να ξεθάψω το παλιό μου ποστ... 1,5 χρόνο μετά  :: 

λοιπόν αποφάσισα να τελειώνω τον κόμβο μου βρεθεί δεν βρεθεί λινκ και βλέπουμε... έχω σχεδόν τελειώσει την κατασκευή του ρουτερο pc έχω στήσει και mikrotik πάνω.. (θέλει τις διορθώσεις του βέβαια..) οπότε μένει να στηθεί ο ιστός κτλ.. θα το προχωρήσω κουτσά στραβά και μόνος μου αλλα αν κάποιος έχει χρόνο και όρεξη τις επόμενες μέρες να με βοηθήσει να το στήσουμε μπαμ μπαμ, θα περιμένω ποστ η pm.. Πάνο για σένα χτυπάει το καμπανάκι....!!  ::   ::

----------


## GSF

σήμερα ετοίμασα και ψιλοπρόχειρα τα πιάτα και τα feeder... τα έστησα στο μπαλκόνι και έδεσα πρόχειρα τα καλώδια πάνω στους connectores... με σηλοτέιπ κ έτσι !!  ::   ::  δυστυχώς απτον 2ο όροφο που μένω είτε δεν κατάφερα να πιάσω τίποτα είτε έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος (hardware η software) ... σημείωση είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο και δεν έχω δεί ποτέ να φτιάχνουν... θα το παλέψω όμως.. εκτώς και αν υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος εδω μέσα να κάνει την ζωούλα μου πιο έυκολη  ::   :: 

υ.γ to pigtail το σύνεδεσα πάνω στην καρτούλα εκει που λέει main ... με λίγα λόγια αγνόησα την υποδοχή του pci adaptor.. καλά το πάω?

υ.γ.2 τώρα που το σκέφτομαι λογικό να μην έπιασα τίποτα.. αφου scannara σε a.. απο εκει και πέρα όμως μάλλον έχω κάνει και άλλα λάθη ..

edit: εδώ μια ιδέα του τι ετοιμάζεται...

----------


## GSF

μετά απο μερικά χρόνια ξυπνάμε πάλι το τοπικ γιατι ο κόμβος είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος... δυστυχώς λόγω γείτονα έπρεπε να τον επιβραδύνουμε λίγο ελπίζω μόνο μέχρι την δευτέρα... 
φωτογραφίες έρχονται σύντομα (βασίλη κάνε το καλόοο!!)  ::

----------


## GSF

ξέρω άκυρη αλλα μόνο αυτήν έχω προς τα εκεί  :: 



προς Ελληνικό




προς Πειραιά

εντάξει λίγο off τα χω γράψει στις περιοχές αλλα πάνω κάτω βγάζουμε νόημα της οπτικής... το Σάββατο ελπίζω οτι θα είναι έτοιμα όλα οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου πεί (και να χει και νόημα το λινκ που θα βγεί)  ::

----------


## GSF

τελικά μάλλον δεν θα βγεί ο κόμβος...  :: 
ανέβηκα σήμερα να δώ πως τα πήγε με τον αέρα και εκτώς οτι είχε στραβώσει ο ιστός (γιατι είχαμε αφήσει ένα κενό και το ξέραμε, αλλα δεν υπολογιζα οτι θα κάνει τέτοιον αέρα τόσο σύντομα), είχα παράπονα για θόρυβο απο τους γείτονες.. δυστυχώς στην ταράτσα μένει κόσμος!!  :: 
μάλλον θα μπώ σαν client λοιπόν εκτώς και αν αλλάξει κάτι  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Μήπως έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία να δούμε που στράβωσε?

----------


## GSF

> Μήπως έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία να δούμε που στράβωσε?


καλά αυτο ειναι το λιγότερο σε αυτο εφταιγα εγώ και δεν ειναι τίποτα το φτιάχνω με μια αντιρρίδα τώρα που έμαθα πώς.. απλά υπάρχει θέμα με τους γείτονες ψάχναν ευκαιρία και την βρήκαν... ίσως σε καμια βδομάδα δώ μήπως το στήσω διαφορετικά για να μην κάνει θόρρυβο, αλλα δεν ξέρω μην έχουμε τσακωμούς  :: 
ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον πάντως

----------


## tsatasos

Είχες βάλει πιάτα και ακουγόταν ο αέρας ε... Κοίτα μήπως βάλεις grid.

Δώσε βάση πάντως στο θέμα στήριξης. Δεν πάμε να βάλουμε απλά μια κεραία τηλεόρασης. Πρέπει να είναι κούτσουρο ο ιστός.

----------


## GSF

> Είχες βάλει πιάτα και ακουγόταν ο αέρας ε... Κοίτα μήπως βάλεις grid.
> 
> Δώσε βάση πάντως στο θέμα στήριξης. Δεν πάμε να βάλουμε απλά μια κεραία τηλεόρασης. Πρέπει να είναι κούτσουρο ο ιστός.


ακουγόταν η σωλήνα βασικά απο το πέρα δώθε. δεν πήρα μονοκόματο γιατι χρειαζόμουν 6 μέτρα όπως το είχα σχεδιάσει. είχαμε βάλει 4χ1.5μ.
αυτο λέω να κάνω μήπως βάλω grid έτσι και αλλιώς έχω οπτική και απο την βάση του ιστού 1-3μέτρα, όχι τόσο καλή όσο στις φώτος αλλα έχω... απλά πλέον δεν εξαρτάται μόνο απο μένα το θέμα και δεν ξέρω πώς θα αντιδράσουν αν τους το πώ.
η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δεν το είχαμε στερεώσει 100% αλλα και αυτο μόνο και μόνο για να μην ενοχλεί τους γείτονες (θα πέρναγε μια αντιρρίδα απο μπροστά απτο μπαλκόνι τους)... απλά ο αέρας χτές ήταν λίγο υπερβολικός ... τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα οτι αντέχει πολλά αυτή η σωλήνα  :: 

με την grid τι χάνουμε ουσιαστικά αντι για πιάτο?

----------


## tsatasos

Πιάτο σε ιστό πρεσσαριστό που είναι σε κομμάτια δεν θα έβαζα σε καμία περίπτωση.
Αυτοί είναι για καμιά κεραία τηλεόρασης.

Ο πράσινος σιδεροσωλήνας 1.5" που χρησιμοποιούν οι υδραυλικοί είναι ότι πρέπει (ή και 2" ακόμα καλύτερα αν μας παίρνει).

Η grid έχει μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα σε μοίρες, και χειρότερο front-back ratio. Μαζεύει και προκαλέι πιο πολύ θόρυβο δηλαδή και φυσικά έχει μικρότερη απόδοση.

----------


## gas

Το να εχεις προβληματα με τους γειτονες ειναι οτι το χειροτερο.Γι'αυτο καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιησεις grid και μονοκοματο σωληνα για σταθεροτητα.Ετσι δεν θα χρειαστεις ουτε αντιριδες.
Θα κοιταξεις μονο τα λινκ που θα βγαλεις να ειναι κοντινα για να αντισταθμησεις ετσι τη μικροτερη αποδοση τους.
Αν θες κομβο καλυτερα να συμβιβαστεις με καποια πραγματα.

Φιλικα Κωστας.

----------


## GSF

> Το να εχεις προβληματα με τους γειτονες ειναι οτι το χειροτερο.Γι'αυτο καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιησεις grid και μονοκοματο σωληνα για σταθεροτητα.Ετσι δεν θα χρειαστεις ουτε αντιριδες.
> Θα κοιταξεις μονο τα λινκ που θα βγαλεις να ειναι κοντινα για να αντισταθμησεις ετσι τη μικροτερη αποδοση τους.
> Αν θες κομβο καλυτερα να συμβιβαστεις με καποια πραγματα.
> 
> Φιλικα Κωστας.


αν τα ήξερα απο την αρχή αυτά και την κατάληξη που θα είχε, θα είχα συμβιβαστεί ήδη!!! δυστυχώς όσο ζείς μαθαίνεις!!  :: 
θα προσπαθήσω να τους πιάσω με το καλό για να βάλουμε grid και ο θεός βοηθός...

----------


## JB172

Βγάλε μία φωτογραφία από τον ιστό που έχεις τώρα για να δούμε πως τον έχεις στηρίξει.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μονοκόματο γαλβανιζέ ιστό όπως σου έγραψαν και τα παιδιά παραπάνω.

----------


## klarabel

Μάλλον, η διαπίστωση είναι ότι, για αυτό πρέπει να ρωτάει κάποιος απο την αρχή τους "παλιούς" που έχουν αντιμετωπίσει δεκάδες παρόμοια προβλήματα.
Security first, πάνω απο όλα, αλλά μαζί με αυτό έρχονται και τα υπόλοιπα. Δηλαδή το γρήγορο και το πρόχειρο θα είναι και προβληματικό στο χρόνο.
Η προετοιμασία και η βάση - στήριξη είναι απο τα σημαντικότερα μιας σωστής κατασκευής. 




> αν τα ήξερα απο την αρχή αυτά και την κατάληξη που θα είχε, θα είχα συμβιβαστεί ήδη!!! δυστυχώς όσο ζείς μαθαίνεις!! 
> θα προσπαθήσω να τους πιάσω με το καλό για να βάλουμε grid και ο θεός βοηθός...

----------


## GSF

ρε παιδιά το πρόβλημα δεν ηταν το οτι στράβωσε ο σωλήνας αλλα οτι έτσι και αλλιώς ο σωλήνας έκανε θόρυβο. το δώμα είναι ψηλό οπότε και χρειαζόμασταν μονοκόματο 6μετρο πράγμα που ήταν σχετικά αδύνατο να γίνει... γιατι κολλήσατε εκεί?  :: 
δεν καναμε τίποτα γρήγορο και πρόχειρο ίσα ίσα. το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι μένει κόσμος σε σπιτάκι στην ταράτσα και ψάχναν ευκαιρία να μου την πούν. θα δώ μήπως με την grid δεν κάνει θόρυβο και την βγάλουμε καθαρή..

----------

